# White SEAT Leon Owners.....



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

.....you know you want to!










Just done a quick photoshop and here are the results.

Seat Leon FR in Candy White
BBS Alloys (from a BMW 320si)
Lowered
Tinted rear lights.

The original picture can be found here

http://www.netcarshow.com/seat/2007-leon_fr/800x600/wallpaper_2f.htm

Hope you like it, comments welcome!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

aaaah that was the sound of my last few quid going on springs and those wheels!!!!!

Looks mint mate, great effort but I would have the badges off it 'cos I am like that, someone will be along in a second to tell me I am a **** on that score though!

Great p/shop mate!!


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

Great work!

The wheels look really good on it, though it's getting me more tempted to get a new set for my FR!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice..thats looks great.......but wouldn't want to downgrade to an FR!! 

Could you remove the badges and reflectors on the bumper?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

^ niiiice


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

NickP said:


>


Nothing else needs to be said nick!!:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Could you remove the badges and reflectors on the bumper?


There you go Donny :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks even better. Thanks. :thumb::thumb:

Wonder how much those wheels are.........and some springs....and a remap?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Cracking car and great turnaround there with the PC!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

could you put these on it? If you can be bothered?? 

http://www.raceandroad.com/acatalog/ronalr46.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a160/puffer5000/CV__sm.jpg

Onto this pic and make it white?
http://photo.netcarshow.com/Seat-Leon_Cupra_2007_photo_01.jpg

Or both pics??? lol


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> could you put these on it? If you can be bothered??
> 
> http://www.raceandroad.com/acatalog/ronalr46.jpg
> 
> ...


You have PM!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

S-X-I said:


> You have PM!


Nice!!! Thanks.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

